# Peyia Carob Festival



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm told this is an excellent festival and takes place at the church at St. Georges. We're going this year for the first time.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

There seems to be lots of festivals taking place about now, Anoyra near Pissouri have a really good one, on the same theme as Peyia, in September.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes it's the festival season. We've already attended Kannaviou and Kallepia. Many villages have their own festival but may not do much to publicise them other than a banner a week or two before the event.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Our tiny village had it's festival on Friday,what a turn out. All the family members come out of the woodwork! It was Kouklia's a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Yes it's the festival season. We've already attended Kannaviou and Kallepia. Many villages have their own festival but may not do much to publicise them other than a banner a week or two before the event.
> 
> Pete


I'm just finding out about all these festivals etc. However it seems such a pity to only hear after the event in most cases. 
Is it possible for forum members to make some sort of announcement via this forum prior to the event as Pete has?
On the other hand, as there seems to be little notice from the village elders themselves, do they not encourage outsiders to attend?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Rema said:


> I'm just finding out about all these festivals etc. However it seems such a pity to only hear after the event in most cases.
> Is it possible for forum members to make some sort of announcement via this forum prior to the event as Pete has?
> On the other hand, as there seems to be little notice from the village elders themselves, do they not encourage outsiders to attend?


Geraldine made a point about the number of attendees at a small village. At Kannaviou there is a population around 200 and there were 500-600 attending. One assumes they are close or related and it is word of mouth about the annual meet-up that brings them. Certainly there is a good atmosphere and lots of handshakes and greetings. If that's the case they don't need to encourage others to attend. In the smaller villages in particular they are not sponsored events so I guess there is not much advertising budget available in the current financial climate.

You do sometimes see banners advertising a festival although they are nearly always in Greek and many of the banners also advertise Carlsberg who probably provide them cheaply or free. If you can't read them or get the gist I suggest taking a picture and then using Google Translate.

The other place to find out about them is in the freebee papers and magazines although the small villages won't get a mention.

The suggestion to post them on here as general practice is a good one. I'm glad to have inspired something so positive.

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Geraldine made a point about the number of attendees at a small village. At Kannaviou there is a population around 200 and there were 500-600 attending. One assumes they are close or related and it is word of mouth about the annual meet-up that brings them. Certainly there is a good atmosphere and lots of handshakes and greetings. If that's the case they don't need to encourage others to attend. In the smaller villages in particular they are not sponsored events so I guess there is not much advertising budget available in the current financial climate.
> 
> You do sometimes see banners advertising a festival although they are nearly always in Greek and many of the banners also advertise Carlsberg who probably provide them cheaply or free. If you can't read them or get the gist I suggest taking a picture and then using Google Translate.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Pete, you're always an inspiration!

Veronica, is it possible to set up a sticky so members can post specific information (such as date and venue only, without comment) about such cultural events so members can at least have an opportunity to go if they wish?


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We went to a festival last year but can't quite remember the name of the village, Statos possibly? It was advertised in Kollios shop as I think that's the village near the winery. It was really lovely and we had a grand day there. If it's yearly it must be on soon as we went last September.
Sharon


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Lania, the artist village, has some sort of event in September too.

There is the Epipskopi Fete at Happy Valley on Saturday September 20th, always a good day out. I shall be there for the PAWS dog shelter so come and say hello and perhaps purchase our 2015 calendars and Christmas cards.

The Paws Yard car boot returns after the Summer, Sunday 7th Sept

Also Paws Raft Race at The Bonamare Beach on Saturday Sept 20th, make your own raft and get a team, all proceeds to the shelter. BBQ on the beach afterwards, starts 10am.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I picked a leaflet up today about a traditional festival in the Statos-Agios Fotios Community on Sunday 21st September, starts at 11am.

There seems to be a lot happening on the day....tel 99657037 for information.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Pissouri always stand out, positive or negative. We had a Grape Festival the weekend before this. It was obvious how visitors were ranked. Local Cypriots, expat residents, tourists. You could get a ticket in the restaurants for a place at a table, but when we came there 95% was occupied by local cypriots. Perhaps all this was because we had an election of Muhktar the day after, but it was a disgrace really. Many expats came with tickets and visiting family and just had to turn around. It was not a pleasure to read the local forum the day after. It's a real pity


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

This is a really useful thread and I've taken notes of some of the dates you've all contributed - thanks!

Agree with others, would be really helpful to have a sticky for up and coming festivals or events in and around the Pahos areas.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Geraldine, that's the one we went to last year, it was really lovely, lots going on and will definitely go again. Btw, we arrive tomorrow for 3 lovely weeks..... Can't wait ♥


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Paws Dog Shelter at Acheleia are having a Mutts & Butts Fashion Show at the shelter in Acheleia on Saturday 18th October at 2pm for 2.30 start... a fashion show with a twist !!

Tickets €5, which includes a drink and cake and are available from the shelter and various outlets.

Telephone 99683775 for more info


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

bwfcwood said:


> Geraldine, that's the one we went to last year, it was really lovely, lots going on and will definitely go again. Btw, we arrive tomorrow for 3 lovely weeks..... Can't wait ♥


Have a safe trip out here and enjoy your holiday !


----------

